# I desperately need advice on replacing valve lifters on a ga16de in a 96 gxe



## JDMHakiim (Feb 12, 2013)

I need advice on replacing valve lifters on a ga16de in my b14 gxe. Car has 202,325 and ticks And smokes. Can i get a set of a low mileage ga or should i suck it up and buy a set new? I was told to buy a valve cover and once i install the new lifters cut out the valve cover i bought and tighten down the valves with a allen key while the motor runs until the ticking ceases.....im clueless need all the help i can get its my first Nissan. Tired,of the honda bs.please Reply. Thanks

JDMHakiim


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, whomever is telling you to adjust the valves on a GA16DE using that method knows nothing about GA16DE engines. Furthermore, it uses solid lifters with adjustment shims, so there is no reason to replace the lifters. To be honest, it's rare that you ever have to adjust the valves on these engines unless the camshaft has been replaced. Also, there is no need to cut apart a valve cover and adjusting the valves is not going to make your engine stop smoking. You'll also need a special set of tools to collapse the lifter and to remove and install the shim. The clearances will need to be measured, those out of spec will need to have the shim removed and measured with a micrometer to determine what new shim you will need to install to get the appropriate clearance for the valve you are working on. The correct shim will need to be purchased from Nissan (don't be surprised if they have to order it) and then you can install it, unless you want to order an assortment of shims beforehand, but they typically cost around $9 each. I would suggest you read up on the procedure before you tackle this. I'll provide a link below where you can download a service manual. More important, I would suggest you figure out why your engine is smoking before you even bother with adjusting the valves. It may not be worth it if the smoke is due to worn rings. 

Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals


----------



## JDMHakiim (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks I'll do some more research


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Are you sure that the ticking is lifter noise?


----------

